# [Solved] Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio on Ideapad y510

## phosphorus

I cannot get sound from all the speakers on my laptop.  Alsaconf detects my card and alsamixer works, but only for one set of the built-in speakers.

I have added:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig
```

to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.  This has worked for me in the past but not since my reinstall to 2.6.27 from 2.6.26.Last edited by phosphorus on Mon Jan 19, 2009 5:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tolstoi

Have you compiled it as module and edited /etc/conf.d/modules (baselayout2) or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

----------

## phosphorus

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Have you compiled it as module and edited /etc/conf.d/modules (baselayout2) or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

 I compiled the ALSA in kernel drivers as modules, I did not add those to the autoload script, but I had never been required to do that before.  Plus the mixer works and sound works just the options line mentioned above does not work and I cannot use the rest of the speakers on my laptop.

I will add the module to the autoload script. thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *phosphorus wrote:*   

> I cannot get sound from all the speakers on my laptop.  Alsaconf detects my card and alsamixer works, but only for one set of the built-in speakers.
> 
> I have added:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

have you tried to mute all analog loopbacks?

----------

## phosphorus

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *phosphorus wrote:*   I cannot get sound from all the speakers on my laptop.  Alsaconf detects my card and alsamixer works, but only for one set of the built-in speakers.
> 
> I have added:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Hi, no I'm not sure how to do that?

Here are my kernel settings, if this helps:

```
Device Drivers --->

   <*> Sound card support --->

      <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

      < > Open Sound System (DEPRECIATED) --->

         <M> Sequencer support

            < > Sequencer dummy client

         <M> OSS Mixer API

         <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

         [*] PCI sound devices --->

            <M> Intel HD Audio

            [*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

            [*] Enable generic HD-audio codec parser
```

and here is my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa file

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig
```

and here is the /etc/modprobe.conf file:

```
### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

#

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

# This file lists modules which will not be loaded by udev,

# not at coldplugging and not on hotplug events.

# Add your own entries to this file

# in the format "blacklist <name of module>"

# Some examples:

# evbug is a debug tool and should be loaded explicitly

blacklist evbug

# Autoloading eth1394 most of the time re-orders your network

# interfaces, and with buggy kernel 2.6.21, udev persistent-net

# is not able to rename these devices, so you get eth?_rename devices

# plus an exceeded 30sec boot timeout

blacklist eth1394

# You probably want this to not get the console beep loud on every tab :)

#blacklist pcspkr

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred

#blacklist usbmouse

#blacklist usbkbd

# Sometimes loading a framebuffer driver at boot gets the console black

#install pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* /bin/true

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

# /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

#

# These aliases are used by this udev-rule:

# SUBSYSTEM=="pnp", ENV{MODALIAS}!="?*", RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/sbin/modprobe -a $$(while read id; do echo pnp:d$$id; done < /sys$devpath/id)'"

#

# They should help to autoload drivers used by various pnp-devices

# (if not blacklisted somewhere else)

#

alias pnp:dPNP0510 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0511 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0700 floppy

alias pnp:dPNP0800 pcspkr

alias pnp:dPNP0b00 rtc

alias pnp:dPNP0303 atkbd

alias pnp:dPNP0f13 psmouse

alias pnp:dPNPb02f analog

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715018-start-25.html

check the last post

----------

## phosphorus

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715018-start-25.html
> 
> check the last post

 Hello, thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately the issue was never that the sound wasn't working, just that the model value given in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa is not registering correctly allowing me to use the additional speakers on my laptop (eg. surround sound and LFS)

Thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *phosphorus wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715018-start-25.html
> 
> check the last post Hello, thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately the issue was never that the sound wasn't working, just that the model value given in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa is not registering correctly allowing me to use the additional speakers on my laptop (eg. surround sound and LFS)
> 
> Thanks

 

sorry, my bad.

did you ran modules-update?

----------

## phosphorus

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *phosphorus wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715018-start-25.html
> 
> check the last post Hello, thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately the issue was never that the sound wasn't working, just that the model value given in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa is not registering correctly allowing me to use the additional speakers on my laptop (eg. surround sound and LFS)
> 
> Thanks 
> ...

 Hey, np!   i have run 'update-modules' to no avail, the model value shows up in /etc/modprobe.conf but I'm still unable to use the mixer settings needed for the rest of the laptop's speakers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *phosphorus wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *phosphorus wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715018-start-25.html
> 
> check the last post Hello, thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately the issue was never that the sound wasn't working, just that the model value given in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa is not registering correctly allowing me to use the additional speakers on my laptop (eg. surround sound and LFS)
> 
> Thanks 
> ...

 

suggest you take a look at /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt, maybe it can help you somehow

----------

## phosphorus

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Have you compiled it as module and edited /etc/conf.d/modules (baselayout2) or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

 

I added 

```
ALC888 model=lenovo-ms7195-dig
```

to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and am still unable to use the additional speakers on my system.

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> suggest you take a look at /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt, maybe it can help you somehow

 Thanks, i read through the document and saw the list of models available for my driver.   lenovo-ms7195-dig is on the list for ACL888

----------

## szczerb

But the module name is snd_hda_intel not ALC888. So what is the codec name doing in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

----------

## phosphorus

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> But the module name is snd_hda_intel not ALC888. So what is the codec name doing in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

 Hi Thanks, i changed to snd_hda_intel, rebooted, but no dice =\

----------

## szczerb

Post output of 'cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model'.

----------

## phosphorus

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Post output of 'cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model'.

 

```
<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>
```

----------

## szczerb

This means that the model parameter is not set. Just build the driver into kernel and not as a module and add snd_hda_intel.model=whatever_your_model_is

Here is my grub.conf as an example:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 vga=865 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap snd_hda_intel.model=lenovo console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:gentoo-noia quiet

initrd /boot/uswsusp-gentoo-noia
```

If for some reason you want it as a module then create a file /etc/modprobe.d/sound with that content:

```
#alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model="your_mode_here"
```

and run 'update-modules' and remove this module from /etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and reboot ;]

----------

## phosphorus

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> This means that the model parameter is not set. Just build the driver into kernel and not as a module and add snd_hda_intel.model=whatever_your_model_is
> 
> Here is my grub.conf as an example:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Thank you, the first method worked perfectly!  For anyone with a similar issue these are the steps I took.

modified kernel for builtin audio, it now looks like this:

```
Device Drivers --->

   <*> Sound card support --->

      <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

      < > Open Sound System (DEPRECIATED)

         <M> Sequencer support

         <M> OSS Mixer API

         <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

         [*] PCI sound devices --->

            <*> Intel HD Audio

            [*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

            [*] Enable generic HD-audio codec parser
```

Removed: 'options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig' from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.

Modified grub.conf to this:

```
kernel /boot/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 snd_hda_intel.model=lenovo-ms7195-dig
```

rebooted, ran alsamixer and everything came up correctly!

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## szczerb

Glad to "hear" that   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruivilela

IT WORKS in a Lenovo ideapad Y530 this solution. I have now a full working 4.1 sound system. Thanks  :Smile: 

(I really would prefer to load hda_intel as module, instead of parameter passing by grub)

----------

## ruivilela

I've doing some further research and I'm now using in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa the following line

```

#options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch

```

dont forget #update-modules. udev loads it later. No grub parameter needed.

It's seems regarding controls related with LFE/CENTER/SURROUND the 3stack-6ch has a better behaviour ... but it will not mute headphone automatically (!)

Regarding lenovo-ms7195-dig, the previous controls have different behaviour (surround control has no effect) ... But it does mute two of the speakers when plugged headphones. Anyway you have to use the mixer to have sound in headphones.

I' using Alsa 1.0.17 and 2.6.27 kernel, module snd_hda_intel with realterk, and generic codec.

Starting kernel 2.6.28, try the "lenovo-sky" model. The previous ones have minor problems.

----------

## jquinte

Hi!

Compiling it as a module and applying what szczerb posted worked quite well on my Sony VGN-N320E. The only diference is that I use the model parameter called hippo.

Cheers!

----------

